# Beethoven - Hess 13 - Romance Cantabile In E Minor



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

A wonderful piece of L.V. Beethoven. Don't you think? Why it is? Why it's not?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Somewhere between "not so good and not so bad" and "good" to me (I voted for the latter). Beethoven was only beginning his career when he wrote this small piece. I think that it has some interesting moments, and the sense of dignity that his music arouses is already there, but he would write much better works later in my opinion.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Pretty good


----------

